# Modern Church History -- book recommendations



## chbrooking (Jun 3, 2009)

When I went to seminary, I had no intention of becoming a pastor. Also, I was too immature in my thinking to appreciate church history. The irony is that my PhD work is historical. I've had to make up a lot of ground. But the ground I've made up has been in the area of early church. My knowledge is woefully inadequate once we move beyond the reformation.

I would appreciate recommendations of good works on modern church history. By good, I include engaging. I may recognize the importance of history now, but I still struggle to read history when it's dry. Plus, I don't have much of a grid to build on. So I'd like the spectrum of introductory to more advanced.

Can you help me out?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jun 3, 2009)

Though it is a few years old (1995), if you haven't already, you might want to look at the extensive bibliographies in _Church History: An Introduction to Research, Reference Works, and Methods_, James E. Bradley and Richard A. Muller.


----------



## DTK (Jun 3, 2009)

Guido's Brother said:


> Though it is a few years old (1995), if you haven't already, you might want to look at the extensive bibliographies in _Church History: An Introduction to Research, Reference Works, and Methods_, James E. Bradley and Richard A. Muller.


A helpful resource, indeed, for laying the groundwork for a critical approach to Church history that acquaints one with the various problems involved, and illustrations of how it is not to be done. You can preview it on Amazon, peruse the table of contents, and even read some pages.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Church-History-Introduction-Research-Reference/dp/0802808263/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1244070324&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Church History: An Introduction to Research, Reference Works, and Methods: James E. Bradley, Richard A. Muller: Books[/ame]

DTK


----------



## Josiah (Jun 3, 2009)

I know you asked for modern church history, but some of these may help:

_Seeking A Better Country_ by *Daryl Hart & John Muether*

_The Presbyterian Conflict_ by *Edwin Rian*

_Lest We Forget_
by *Robert K. Churchill*

_Fighting the Good Fight_ by *Daryl Hart and John Muether*

_History For A Pilgrim People_ by *Charles G. Dennison*

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Pressing-Toward-Mark-Commemorating-Presbyterian/dp/0934688362"]_Pressing Toward the Mark: Essays Commemorating Fifty Years of the Orthodox Presbyterian Church_[/ame]
by *Richard C. Gamble* and *Charles G. Dennison*

_The History Behind the RPCES_ by *George P. Hutchinson*

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Broadening-Church-Theological-Issues-Presbyterian/dp/B002697BFA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1244069898&sr=8-2"]_The Broadening Church_[/ame] by *Lefferts Loetcher*

Peter Wallace Has some great papers written on Old School and New School Presbyterian History etc.

PCA Historical Center Will have alot of good source material.



Im sure other can help fill in the gaps I have left with other suggestions. Hope this helps.


----------



## Idelette (Jun 3, 2009)

I love reading church history and I've found this book to be incredibly engaging and concise! It includes maps, sketches, pictures of different sites and churches... etc. It is both very informative and enjoyable to read! I highly recommend it!

"_Sketches From Church History_" by S.M. Houghton

Reformation Heritage Books


----------

